# Tomac Type X



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

http://www.tomac.com/bikes/typex.php

Anyone running a Tomac type X? I was looking into this a bit and was wondering if anyone has experience on one. They are claiming 1.1kg or 2.4lbs for a medium. :thumbsup:


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Even though I have never seen one on a scale, from my research this frame is identical (other than cable routing) to the no saint max Ari, the beone carbon and the ghost lector.
Therefore weight should be pretty acurate maybe even less because most of those mentioned frames weigh less than 1.1kg in "m".


----------



## jeffreyco112 (May 26, 2005)

I had a large Type-X and it came in at 2.5 lbs, it was a sweet riding hartail.


----------



## jasoncomt (Sep 19, 2009)

XL (21 in.) comes in at 1190g. Awesome frame. I raced this frame last summer with great results. The customer service at Tomac is refreshing. Joel Smith responds to emails within minutes even on the weekend.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Jason any pics


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tomac build pics please


----------



## ferny (Sep 18, 2005)

My Tomac...

1140 gr in size L w/out seat binder and aheadset.


----------



## Johnnyboy (Jul 27, 2005)

I am looking at this bike as a race bike, but have a question for those who are riding them. What is up with the short ETT? It seems to be almost an inch shorter than any other bike of the same size. For example the XL is around 23.7, which seems super short for an XL.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

ferny said:


> My Tomac...
> 
> 1140 gr in size L w/out seat binder and aheadset.


amazing ride build specs please


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just pulled the trigger.. 
Got a White one, wanted a black one.. but thinking custom paint.....
@ www.miamikustom.com

My build will just be a swap of old parts.. except need to get a new seatpost....

I'll be sporting around a 8.2 kg build.... maybe 8.1

might sell some of the current stuff and get lighter... 
Fox Fork.... needs to go... and maybe change rims...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Is Type X BB30????? 2009 type X not the 2010


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Double Post


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Tomac
Part swap for my new bike
Using old build with new frame
Parts are all in A grade shape, so I'm excited for this to happen. *And am so thankful for such a great frame for Xmas.
I know things could be lighter, but my wedding is looming and those can wait. Wheels , Fork and R1's can wait a year or so...

Frame - Type X * 1140g (no seat collar, no headset)
Fork- Fox F Series 1560g

Hope Pro 2 Disc/ Marwi Spokes/Mavic 1330g/ Stans MMX Podium (later)
Velo Plugs 7g
Tubes- Eclipse 56g x 2 = 112g
Total = 1449g

Tires- Maxxis Maxxlite 285g (276x2)

Skewers-KCNC 46g

Seatpost- Thomson/KCNC Clamps 148g (uncut)
USE Shim 11g
Saddle-Cycle King Carbon 95g
Clamp- Custom Carbon 6g
Stem- Syntace w/Ti Bolts 98g
Headset- Tune BuBu 66g/Aluminun bolt
Spacers- Chris King

Cables- Alligator I-link 42g / Mini I Link 31g (later)

Brakes- Magura Marta SL Tuned
---Carbon Caps
---Aluminum bolts
Rotors-Scrubs 180/160 w/Ti 56g, 65g ( this was a hook up from scrubs)
--- unfortunately I couldn't use their new prototype pads
(272g/ 280g)

Crank- XTR /Aluminum Bolts 770g / Lightning (Later)
--no plastic shield on bottom bracket

Chain- KMC X10SL --222g
XTR Cassette-224g

Pedals- 4Ti 167g

Rear Derailleur Tuned 152.5g
--Rothshek carbon cages and pulley's
--Tiso Aluminum Bolt Kit
--Nobu aluminum pivot bolts and Ti Spring

Front Derailleur- XTR/Aluminum Bolts 118g
Water Cage - Azokey/Nylon Bolts 17g
Grips- Ritchey WCS Foam 21g/ Kahosis 18g (plastic end caps 4g)
Handle Bar-Easton EC 90 106g

7,517.5 = 16.57lbs

**Will arrive this week and will pop photos when ready.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

ferny said:


> My Tomac...
> 
> 1140 gr in size L w/out seat binder and aheadset.


what are those tires?

I want some skinwalls dammit!


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd send Ferny a Pm.. He responds quicker that way for the tire info


----------



## samcharles (Jan 10, 2010)

how's the build going nikoli8?
looking at buying and building a type x xl later this year. 
sounds like an awesome build!


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Still waitn for frame...have everything else...I'll throw it up as soon as it comes in... Might change Seat Collar to read Kahosis... You just missed a White XL for 500 on eBay...
Check out the Cortez in the custom builders form... It's sweet...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

samcharles said:


> how's the build going nikoli8?
> looking at buying and building a type x xl later this year.
> sounds like an awesome build!


Got the frame...almost together.. Some parts changed..

XTR M971 Front / must Tune still..
Death Grip SL Collar 9.5

Maybe will get my Eclipse Tubes in 3 weeks


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

nikoli8 said:


>


Sweet looking bike. I just received my Type X in Large. Weight with headset and seatpost collar was 1400g. Equates as best as I can figure to 1260g for the frame alone. I'm building it up as a 1x9 with a Fox fork, I-9 wheels. Planned weight is 18.7 lb. What's the weight on your build?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Currently just under 18.. so you should be way under that.. did you get white or black..
The Headset is so heavy.. ditch that and drop the steel water bottle bolts.. and that heavy ass seat Collar 33grams...

No Eclipse in yet and... mini ilinks are in the mail.. somewhere... will switch whell set to loose 200 to 300 grams.. after my wedding...


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

I got a white frame. What headset did you use? I'm not familiar with the internal headsets.

Here's an overview of the build:

Wheels: I-9 Ultralite
Tires: Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Cranks: Middleburn S-7, Uno chainring
Seatpost, Stem: Thomson Elite, X4
Saddle: Selle SMP Evolution Carbon Rail
Cassette: Nino's 11-30 Ti
Rear Shifter: SRAM X.0
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.O shortcage
Fork: Fox 32 F-100
Bar: Ritchey WCS Carbon Low Rizer
Brakes: Formula R1

Could have gone lighter on some things, but sometimes aesthetics trumps weight.


----------



## samcharles (Jan 10, 2010)

Sweet looking ride nikoli8!
The white looks awesome - was going to go for a black frame, but having seen this may just go for a white one as I have the same forks and similar wheelset!
Let us know how it rides:thumbsup: 
Nice workshop btw


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I will post better pics once it's 100% done..
Waitn for my tubes and seat collars.. The blacks lighter... But I love my fox .. Can't sacrafice it's feel... The sticker kits will get rid of the blue...

What type of build are you planning?


----------



## samcharles (Jan 10, 2010)

Got an 06 Zaskar Pro at the mo. Fox F80x up front. 

X-0 gripshift, front and back derailleurs (can't go back to shimano now!)

Formula Oro disc brakes (sooooo much better than the Hope mono minis I had before)

Race Face Deus crankset, post, stem and flat carbon bar.

Putting on Thomson stem and post bits - they seem a bit more sturdy. 

Mavic on Hope Pro hubs. 

Will build up the Tomac with these bits and have the Zaskar as back-up I guess!

Where was your frame sourced from?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice...
I got it out of Colorado... Ebay.. new frame... cheap deal


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Got my red bolts from Toronto Cycles yesterday, not happy... very bad coloring.. I'll post pics later.. ordered more from www.nano-bike.de late last night..


----------



## samcharles (Jan 10, 2010)

Nikoli8, how're the cable adaptors fitted to the frame?
Just got my type x:thumbsup: but can't figure out the little bag of tricks that comes with! Done the clips for brake cable, but other bits are a mystery. What's up with the piece of rubber that looks like a tiny lemon squeezer 
Will post photos when done.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Post some pics of what you have.. I'll post a cable routing pic shortly.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Is this what you mean?


----------



## samcharles (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like one bit fits neatly into the hole behind the bb to route the cable safely. 
Emailed Clarke at Tomac and even he said he wasn't sure what they were for!


----------



## standard3x (May 28, 2008)

For interrupted shifter cable runs, the nosed ferrule and rain jacket is used to prevent water and dirt from entering the cable.

The rain jacket fits over the nosed part of the ferrule and the inner gear cable is threaded through them both. With the shifter at the "zeroed" position, the rain jacket covers the entire length of the nosed part of the ferrule. Because the hole at the tip of the rain jacket is design to fit snuggly onto the inner gear cable, this causes the rain jacket to slide along the length of the nosed ferrule each time a gear shift is made.

The brake hose "clip" is used to keep a hose or similar diameter cable outer in place at a cablestop - it works similar to a compression olive. The cablestop must be open ended and have a slot along the top.


----------



## samcharles (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow, great stuff. Really appreciated!
Is the rain jacket and ferrule to be fitted on the front or rear dérailleur?


----------



## standard3x (May 28, 2008)

If you only have one then use it on the rear derailleur as the longer cable run is more prone to performance degradation than the shorter run front derailleur due to dirt entering the cable housing. It is fitted onto the cablestop nearest the rear derailleur.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

That's good info. I didn't revieve those pieces


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Oops I did, jet lags killn me


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I like this Type X
Heres some of mine, I'm gettn there.. Building in respect of my dad who's dying of cancer.. Hence his Nick name on it, Indian Joe


























Still waiting for new seat....


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Sweet ti spokes, and are you running a 140mm disk on the back?


----------



## samcharles (Jan 10, 2010)

*Tomac Type X build*

Going to have to save for tubeless wheels, but these will do for training. 
180mm XTR cranks (I'm on the lanky side), X0 shifting (sweet as), Formula brakes (great!)
Put some copter tape around vulnerable bits and got some kevlar gear cables (mmmm!)
Enjoy!


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Great bike... Do you want some new fox stickers..?


----------



## mlloyd007 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ha! I'm finishing my build now with the same forks and I also took off the Fox stickers. Doesn't match the rest of the bike. Mine looks very similar, but it's a 1x9 with Middleburn cranks and blue I9 wheels. Weight is around 18.5 lb. Will post some pics soon.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ya the stickers don't match, I got custom black ones...for 12$ shipped


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## Iowegian72 (Nov 27, 2009)

Where did you get the custom Fox stickers from?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Fast decals
[email protected]

ask for there website


----------



## Iowegian72 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Decals*

That's www.bikesdecals.com (that's not a typo). I'm replacing the blue with red on my decal set.

Sweet build, Nikoli8. Mine's coming from the factory any day now, so seeing yours is getting me anxious. Luckily for my psyche, we've had a nuclear winter here in Colorado so I can't get on the trails just yet but it's getting warmer everyday...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome on the Colorado snow, I miss Co., So much!
what's your projected build specs..


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a red Fox kit Also, it looks sweet.. Will use when black wears out...

My last piece will be my Tune Kom Vor..
(wht/blk)

I have black mini I links .. Just waitin til next rebuild..

If you change the seat collar, give me a shout .. I have some red extras Lyn around..


----------



## Iowegian72 (Nov 27, 2009)

*Specs*

Here's what I've got ordered now:

Headset: KCNC Radiant R2
Stem: Ritchey WCS 4-Axis
Bars: Ritchey Superlogic Flat or 10D bar
Grips: Ritchey WCS foam
Brakes: Formula R1 160 F/R
Seatpost: New Ultimate Carbon 350mm
Seat:  Ritchey WCS Biomax
Cranks: Extralite Ebones 28/42
Cassette: KCNC Ti 11-34 9sp
Chain: KMC X9SL
Rear Der: Sram XO med. cage
Front Der: Sram XX
Wheelset: Stans ZTR w/ American Classic hubs
Tires: Maxxis Aspen 2.1 front/Larson TT 1.9 rear
Cables: Power Cordz w/ Nokon housing/liner

I think that's it??? Hopefully have it built by the end of the month.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice. That's gonne be light... What's your frame size.. What's your goal weight??


----------



## Iowegian72 (Nov 27, 2009)

XL Frame and Fox F100 fork. I'd like to be under 19lbs, but I'm not crunching every gram at this point. We'll see what it weighs when I build it and then decide if I want to start shaving here and there.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

You'll easily be under 19...


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Iowegian,
Go with the KMC X-10SL in conjunction with the SRAM XX front dérailleur to avoid chain rub..








​


----------



## samcharles (Jan 10, 2010)

nikoli8 said:


> Great bike... Do you want some new fox stickers..?


Thanks for the offer, but I kinda like the anonymity of the build and they don't really match as mlloyd007 said. Not that having TOMAC emblazoned down the frame is conspicuous at all...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

You can get them in any color.. But the white stealth is kool


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

mlloyd007 said:


> Ha! I'm finishing my build now with the same forks and I also took off the Fox stickers. Doesn't match the rest of the bike. Mine looks very similar, but it's a 1x9 with Middleburn cranks and blue I9 wheels. Weight is around 18.5 lb. Will post some pics soon.


Any pictures yet?


----------



## tarzan (Apr 11, 2005)

I am considering this frame too but i 'll need a seatpost with 31cm 'usable' lenght. On my 19" Schwinn Homegrown frame I use a 420mm Tune Starkes Stück seatpost but they don't exist in 30.9. 
Other option is using a shim but I'm not a fan of shims.

So, anybody knows an affordable and not too heavy 30.9 seatpost with 31cm of usable lenght?

many thanks


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

My new seat


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Double Post
[


----------



## Iowegian72 (Nov 27, 2009)

thanks for the derailleur/chain advice. Will the 10 spd chain affect the shifting from the XO 9s rear derailleur/cog?


----------



## cattledog04 (Sep 24, 2008)

Tomac has stepped up! I built a a Carbide and absolutely love it.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

The chain should be fine...


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thomson is always my go to choice for a post. But I can be somewhat hard on equipment. However, there masterpiece post compete pretty well in price and weight compared to the carbon posts.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Iowegian72 said:


> thanks for the derailleur/chain advice. Will the 10 spd chain affect the shifting from the XO 9s rear derailleur/cog?


No problem, I've been using the KMC X-10SL chain(s) on all my XO's since 2006 and IMHO it's a complement to the system :thumbsup:
​:


----------



## samcharles (Jan 10, 2010)

Yup, I'd go for a Thomson. They do a 410mm length post. You've got to be really tall to have an XL frame and max that one out! I'm 6'5" have the XL type x frame and run a 362mm Thomson Elite. Plenty of room.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Geez. I feel short, I'm just at 6ft and ride an XL...
Definitley go for Thomson, I shimmed my masterpiece.. Till new one comes...


----------



## Iowegian72 (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm also right at 6' and ordered an XL. Tomac has small jumps btwn sizes. Compared to my Specialized Epic Marathon:

-Epic (L) 597cm TT vs Type X (L) 595.3
-Epic (XL) 624cm TT vs Type X (XL) 605.3


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

nikoli8 said:


> Tomac build pics please


Now that ya gotz the saddle, lets see some pics of your baby :thumbsup:

Here's my latest pic of the PHANTOM :ihih:​


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Will get some fresh ones up in about a week.. On a trip right now... I still think your Settes top notch... Just couldn't get a Sette frame...got the Tomac for same price.. But heavier...


----------



## Iowegian72 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey, I saw someone used a Campy Record front derailleur for his 2x9 system. Anyone had experience with road derailleurs up front? What about a SRAM Red front? Claimed 72g for the Red w/ clamp vs 118g for the XX. I'll be running a 42-28 Extralite chainring set.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Iowegian72 said:


> Hey, I saw someone used a Campy Record front derailleur for his 2x9 system. Anyone had experience with road derailleurs up front? What about a SRAM Red front? Claimed 72g for the Red w/ clamp vs 118g for the XX. I'll be running a 42-28 Extralite chainring set.


Read this link
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=596015


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Any bikes get done yet....


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Seat


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*Four*







​


nikoli8 said:


>


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Jake...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone done yet...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

New Tubes are in, and also switchn to E13 XCX in a few weeks.. 300g + loss


----------



## Iowegian72 (Nov 27, 2009)

JUST got my frame on Tuesday, so I've been busy piecing it together. I still have parts on order, but hoping to be built up by the wknd. I'm getting a fit done at the Boulder Center for Sports Medicine next Friday, so i'm holding off on buying a few parts till I have all the sizes nailed down--stem, bars, saddle, seatpost. I'm using the parts from my Specialized Epic frame (on ebay soon!) in the meantime. Hope to have pics by the end of the wknd if I'm lucky
!


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

How goes the new ultimate carbon post....


----------



## Iowegian72 (Nov 27, 2009)

that post is sweet...little rich for my blood. I'm going to start w/ the Easton EC90 and maybe if I can, get the new Ritchey Superlogic post but they only offer it in 25mm setback and I tend to get fitted w/ the saddle fwd on the post. Ritchey is kinda bad about not offering many zero setback options (they're a sponsor, so I'm not going to bust on them to much!)


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm lookin at a Thomson set back. 
My masterpiece stack is up to six...
Who you racin for.. A Boulder team


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Saw that FRM does the Tomacs in Italia
http://www.frmbike.biz/index.php?pa...ategory_id=26&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=26

That looks like a good set up with out going uber weenie...


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Anyone Finnish there build????


----------

